

An Insanely Detailed, Hand-Drawn Map of San Francisco - boynamedsue
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/09/an-insanely-detailed-hand-drawn-map-of-san-francisco/380547/

======
powerset
From reading the title I thought I would get to see the map, but I was
disappointed to find the page only tells you where you can go to buy such a
map.

------
shittyanalogy
Not that it's not a cool map, but _insanely_ kind of implies that it's at
least as detailed as a real map.

